# How to raise money to start your t-shirt business



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

Does anyone have any creative ideas on how to raise money to start or grow your t-shirt business? Is a loan or line of credit better than using a credit card? And has anyone had any experience with investors?

Any advice would be great! I am looking to grow my business and I need to purchase a lot more inventory...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

It's very tempting to borrow money to grow your business. I would strongly discourage it. You'll transform from owner to employee almost. What you could do is sell 'stock' or 'shares' to friends and family. Offer maybe 20% ownership and profit share for $20k.


----------

